# attaching track saw to Kreg Rip-Cut



## Kain (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello,

I own a Dewalt track saw and am wondering if it can fit on the Kreg Rip-Cut guide.

I'm looking for way to make repetitive cuts with the track saw (without investing lots of money).

Anyone ever tried this?

thanks for your feedback
Kain


----------



## EugdOT (Nov 17, 2016)

Why not just get more dewalt tracks and make them longer or shorter ? I think it would be more accurate and repeatable than a guide or track that can be used universally on multiple saws?


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

Dewalt makes a 24" track for the saw…..I would think you could use that.


----------



## Kain (Nov 14, 2017)

but I'm after "repetitive cuts" so the track, in itself and if not someway alligened with the edge of the material, is of no help


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

For something that specific I would call Kreg and ask them. You might even want to take your saw into Lowe's and look it over and give it a test fit.


----------



## lndfilwiz (Jan 7, 2014)

Why not get a circular saw and dedicate it to the Rip_Cut? I got a saw from HD for about $35 with the 20% coupon and it works great. Saves having to set up the saw to the correct measurements.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

You're looking for parallel guides. Do a search on youtube, there are many inexpensive jigs you can make that will work.


----------



## Kain (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you all for the good advices


----------

